
Marriott charging $700k for Covid-19 cancellations - ctdean
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/jasonmlemkin_dear-arne-sorenson-ceo-of-marriot-ive-activity-6643534688206024704--Kbx/
======
notlukesky
Conference insurance is roughly 15 percent of the cost - quite a steep fee to
begin with. Wonder how much more it will go up?

------
chefkoch
How is this even legal if the coverence is not allowed to happen?

